# Male or Female?



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this is usually a very easy question to answer but this one is just a little bit tricky.

Patricia is my first female fighter fish and I bought her specifically to breed with Patrick. She's quite large and very spectacular in her colouration. I'm wondering if it's possbile she's male though? She's very territorial with my other girls, so I separated her.

Now she's just gone and built a bubble nest.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

So I've just introduced Prince Henry II to the sorority. He's not even chasing anyone! He's a breeder. Fo shizzle.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pictures are the best way to ID them


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I'm still working out how to use the forum... But my avatar should be a picture of Patricia. She's changed dramatically in colour since then, though. She's a super deep red. I'm wondering if she would still display such stripes if she's a boy? 'Tis a mystery!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I once bought a fish from a trusted pet shop. They had it in the female betta section of the store. It had nice colors, but otherwise looked like a female. The people at the store thought it was a female and so did I, so I put it in with a few other females. That betta beat up the other females very badly. I had to separate it. Turns out that the female was really a young roundtail male. The round tails look a lot like females, but they are more colorful, and grow to be a bigger size.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't see the picture, I think.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You have to resize the picture to be the right size for the forums. 70px by 70px if I remember.

My male kind of looked like he had stripes when we bought him. They werent very visible though


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> I once bought a fish from a trusted pet shop. They had it in the female betta section of the store. It had nice colors, but otherwise looked like a female. The people at the store thought it was a female and so did I, so I put it in with a few other females. That betta beat up the other females very badly. I had to separate it. Turns out that the female was really a young roundtail male. The round tails look a lot like females, but they are more colorful, and grow to be a bigger size.


Ah, this sounds like my situation. So Her/his fins will grow? She's so vibrant even the petshop people said that it's strange she's female.

My local petstore has no idea though, bless them


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

This picture looks exactly like Patricia. Is this a boy??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

thats a male fer sure!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Dude, that's a dude, no way 'round it.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you get a clearer picture? I actually think that looks like a female HEAVY with eggs.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, I've just turned the house upside down looking for my camera. I've come to the conclusion that Patricia is a "he". I still want to call him Patricia 










That picture is clearer, but Patricia is prettier. I'm kind of happy that I have such a strange little betta! He'll be a breeder for sure!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

lol OB the OP is a dudette and yea her fish is a totally dude! very handsom dude at it. u can call him anything u want.....he isnt gonna know ur callin him a girls name and try and hang himself.....or will he?


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, that's a PK male


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Zakk I was deliberately being goofy... follow along dude  

Beautiful fish Gabriella. If you were to get a nice female I bet that he would make a great father.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Zakk said:


> u can call him anything u want.....he isnt gonna know ur callin him a girls name and try and hang himself.....or will he?


No I'm fairly sure he's personally offended that I thought he was a girl for so long


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efSQxrVNf9w

Okay so here's a video of Patricia and Secilia on the first day I got them. Patricia is the one on the outside who looks like SUCH a boy now that I know. She's so much bigger now.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

look between the 2 front fins
i there an white spot shes female its her oviduct thingy otherwise its male


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

But some of my absolutely female fish don't *always* have that. Patricia doesn't have it anyway, but I've already come to terms with her manness.

S/he has ich. FFFFUUUUSSSGHH!!!


----------

